# Channel 9 in Chicago... HD News!



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I was flipping through channels this evening and noticed that WGN Channel 9 news was in HD. When did this happen? I must have missed the announcement.

The weather maps during weather were full screen and in HD!


----------



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

This past Saturday at 9pm


----------

